# Question



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a coop about 6 months old. I have 1 golden buff and 1 Rhode Island Red both Jens. About 5-1/2 months old. I want to add another Rhode Island Red hen but it's been living free range since it was born. It's from the same lot of chicks mine came from. My question how do I in introduce I them so they don't kill it. I tried about 2 months ago and it was dead in 2 days. My coop is not free range I live in the city and they do not allow it and its large enough to hold many. I just wanted to start out with just a couple.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Put the new one in a smaller cage inside the bigger cage for about 2 weeks. Then, when you release be sure you are around to supervise for a few days, then see how it goes. Ever thought of just introducing chicks?


----------



## dpappas319 (Jun 26, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Put the new one in a smaller cage inside the bigger cage for about 2 weeks. Then, when you release be sure you are around to supervise for a few days, then see how it goes. Every thought of just introducing chicks?


thank you. Is iit easier to put chicks in with the bigger ones rather than a bigger one?


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

It's hard to say, (pullets are usually easier to add new birds to the flock) some will accept either chicks or adults with minimal problems and other birds might not accept any others without major conflict. It's always best to do so when you can spend time supervising them, as opposed to a work day or leaving to go somewhere, that way you can see who the main aggressor is and maybe remove her for a while and let them adjust without the bully present. Good luck wit your pullets. Keep us posted !


----------

